# Argos 12 weeks - 28 pounds



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi all I just took some pics today Argos is now 12 weeks and 28 pounds I know you can't really critique a dog this young but just wanted to post for fun to see what others think so far and mostly because he self stacked lol


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Stunning little fellow!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Amazing guy. How did you get his tail to do an almost 90 degree angle. Cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Hahaha I didn't do anything it was just the luck of the picture it's not very good quality as I didn't used professional camera just my iPhone but he just saw something and self stacked himself it was really windy so maybe that's why his tail did that lol his tail looks almost broken but its not  



Cheyanna said:


> Amazing guy. How did you get his tail to do an almost 90 degree angle. Cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you 



zyppi said:


> Stunning little fellow!


----------

